# How to Go About Taking BJJ?



## KangTsai (Sep 25, 2016)

After my sessions finish there is a dedicated BJJ class, which I now have time for. The people taking these classes range from competing professionals to beginners, but the social aspect of grappling with people much, much, much better than me gets to me, it may have to do with that I am the youngest person attending my regular MMA sessions. When I started striking, my only real issue with better partners were slipping up combos and my fitness, but grappling is really a whole other dimension. I'm just getting nervous that people might think I'm wasting time.


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 25, 2016)

The majority of BJJ schools are filled with people that are just there to learn and have a good time.  If it is something that is going to keep you from going, speak with the instructor and get a feel for the vibe, and ask about what class is best for beginners to attend.  Any instructor worth a darn is going to put a newbie with an experienced student.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 25, 2016)

Charlemagne said:


> The majority of BJJ schools are filled with people that are just there to learn and have a good time.  If it is something that is going to keep you from going, speak with the instructor and get a feel for the vibe, and ask about what class is best for beginners to attend.  Any instructor worth a darn is going to put a newbie with an experienced student.


Thanks. The instructors are encouraging of joining the class and I know I'm really going to be fine, but you know: beginning stages.


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 25, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Thanks. The instructors are encouraging of joining the class and I know I'm really going to be fine, but you know: beginning stages.



I know what you mean.  The first classes at any new place are always like that.


----------



## kuniggety (Sep 26, 2016)

Just remember: those guys that will cut through you like a hot knife through butter were once in your shoes. I take a guy off the streets and I can tap him out, for the most part, at will. But that's fine; it's part of the adventure. Grappling is such a humbling sport. You will lose over and over before you begin to catch anyone. One day things will start clicking and you're making it difficult for a blue belt to tap you. Then the magical day happens when you tap your first blue. Then all of a sudden you're that guy that the next guy wants to tap. It's a blast.


----------



## Buka (Sep 26, 2016)

Being the youngest there is the greatest thing you got going. You're going to have a ball.


----------



## Minorincon32 (Sep 28, 2016)

Starting off is intimidating because yes, grappling is a whole other world of fighting than striking. However, it is easily the most fulfilling of the arts in my opinion. 

Honestly, I understand feeling uncomfortable because you don't know what you're doing, but remember, people learn through teaching. People learn through examining which parts of their game are weak. They'll learn from you just as much as you will from them. It's never a one way street in bjj. My first time rolling I got destroyed (obviously) but because I knew one submission I learned from that class, I tried using it at different angles. I never came close to landing it (it was an Americana from side control) but through failing I learned both how not to approach and how to defend against it. However, through my failings, my partner admitted "Ive never seen anyone attempt a gaurd pass while trying to lock in an Americana". She was almost a blue belt so I was no threat but I showed her possibilities. Bad ones. But none the less, possibilities.


----------



## msmitht (Oct 7, 2016)

Just go in and train. When you are tired? Train. When you are having long day? Train.  Only way to improve is to go in and train.  Everyone gets itimidated because it is hard. You don't see as many schools because the black belt is hard to get and takes time. 
Just go to class and remember to tap.


----------



## swivel63 (Oct 9, 2016)

kuniggety said:


> Then the magical day happens when you tap your first blue.


when i was a white belt, i tapped this purple belt with a triple attack.  i swear i thought i won the super bowl, lol.  

then the next roll he smashed me, LMAO.


----------

